# Do you keep feathers?



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a collection of Baby's pretty tail feathers


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

i keep them aswell. I'm filling up a cup with them. I'll have to get a pic some time


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Good- atleast I'm not the only one! I have a ziploc bag full.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have never thought to keep them...lol I just vacuum them up and throw them out  I am not much of a collector if stuff doesn't get used I get rid of it.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> I have never thought to keep them...lol I just vacuum them up and throw them out  I am not much of a collector if stuff doesn't get used I get rid of it.


For memories?... You know...so you could always have a piece of your tiel when....I don't collect much stuff-I always keep feathers though. (the pretty ones anyway) I even have a cheek patch feather and a crest feather.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

My boyfriend has kept the nice feathers from our Quaker - and he's been sticking them into my Dream catchers ( that I don't care for - but i'm just here wasting space!)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I collect feathers too. I have a zip lock bag for each of my indoor birds and i put any pretty feathers they lose in them.


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

Anyone keep the little feathers? I'm not sure but aren't they called down feathers? or what are they called?I have a clear jar with alot of those lil feathers there it looks pretty


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Down feathers are just the little white fluffies. I keep the small but coloured feathers.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

The ones in the pic are some of her back and chest feathers. I also have a crest feather from her...waiting on Ziggy to grow a tiel and molt some crest feathers. The budgies all get one bag of little colorful ones.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yep, I've kept the tail feathers of Dooby.........so you're not the only feather freak Aly. LOL.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I keep feathers too...have done for years ever since I got my first budgie. I love the flight feathers espcially and the cute little fluffy feathers hehe!


----------



## lizaveta (Sep 28, 2007)

I usually do. I don't really have a reason except for that it doesn't feel right to throw them away. I don't know why.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> I usually do. I don't really have a reason except for that it doesn't feel right to throw them away. I don't know why


i know what you mean. I feel horrible if i find a feather on the floor ruined. Not to be mean to my birdies but i love teasing them with their own feather. I will poke it at them and they will hop and stick there wings up. Sometime they will use them as a foot toy like so










See. Vary smart birdie and a very cheep and effective foot toy.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Aww! they look so cute using a feather as a foot toy I keep feathers too! Tail feathers and little colourful feathers 
I love them, i stick them in a book


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

I will be keeping some too. I will be making a scrapbook just for them.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I want to keep some of Spikes feathers too. But he just keeps on snaping his tail feathers off. Which makes them not very pretty.


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

I dont know what I was thinking when I was talking about the down feathers but those are from my budgies ..  that's why they're all colorful but I have also kept some of my tiels tail feathers .


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I want to keep some of Spikes feathers too. But he just keeps on snaping his tail feathers off. Which makes them not very pretty.


It takes a moult or two for them to come through nicely without getting snapped i've found.  Then you can find some keepers.


----------

